# Lets see those before and after pictures.



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Mar 5, 2008)

Lets see photos of your wooley minis before then after they are clipped and ready for the show ring.


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 5, 2008)

This is my stallion's before and after:











Diva's before and after:





















And, I don't have a good after shot of my mare angel... but I'll get one this spring! (her legs have straightened quite a bit in the last year!)


----------



## maplegum (Mar 5, 2008)

I have never clipped out Bailey, but I have had Willow clipped.

Before...






after....






I love my Willow.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 5, 2008)

I love your Willow too!


----------



## hrselady (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW look at Willow


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 5, 2008)

Cherry~

Before:






After:











Kowboy~

Before:






After:


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow Lil' Horse Lover the background of your pictures, is that your farm!? It is really pretty there.





Triple D Stables, Your stallion looks so different clipped. Thats amazing the difference with clipped and unclipped minis. When my minis are all fuzzy its probably hard for people to believe when I tell them they are show horses. I just love the look of clipped minis after a winter of woolies and tangled hair and mud!


----------



## lil_miss_sunshine (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow what a difference clipping makes, I love spring when we get to clip them out. These are before and after pics of my younger sister's mini, Phantom (NZ Mini Whinny Phantom Affair).

Before






and a month or so later at a show with my sister


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 6, 2008)

Before:











Almost After: Waiting for the Weather to get nicer to finish the Job


















Just for Fun: Tazer as a Yearling last year


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are some of my "best" transformers



I had been really very lazy about conditioning the horses so the ones picture were lunged only a once in awhile and never sweated. Hopefully, I'll be more serious this year and they'll look even tighter.

*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*
2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color











*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)

Few months between shots and some mane / tail "enhancement"











*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear











*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King











*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

Pictured after 2 foals and pregnant with #3 (by DunIT) in the "fancier" picture


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is another less fancy one. This mare wasn't actually even clipped, just pulled out of her paddock and photographed. Pictured shaggy in the fall and shed out in the summer. She's one of our favorites. They sure do look different out of their fur suits!

*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 AMHR / AMHA silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse

In foal for 2008 to “DunIT”


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 6, 2008)

*Norma Jean Baker*

Before:






After:









*VPS Simply Irresistible*

Before:






After:






*VPS Just A Tad Bad*

Before:











After:






*Who's Your Daddy*

Before:






After:






*Lt Dans Magnificent Toy*

Before:






After:











~Jen~


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are photos of our mare's "Extreme Makeover":

http://www.ontargetminiatures.com/otm_shows_page_8.htm

(Hope this works because we are about to lose power for 4 hours)


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 6, 2008)

Chianti:






Ok I didn't get to the legs before this photo, but...






I did here, but it's not a great photo






Chili Pepper











Cocoa











Midnight











Ruby











Sheik (no longer own him but he sure transformed!)











Tracker
















Jessi


----------



## shoeboxstables (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok,,, this is fun





Here's Roger before:






And After:






Here's Diva Before:






And after:






Here's Vic before:






And After:


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Mar 6, 2008)

There are some great horses here. I can't believe the before and after pictures. On some you can't even tell it is the same mini!


----------



## Relic (Mar 6, 2008)

Moniet before






After






Fatman before






After


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Mar 7, 2008)

I just got my first mini and I am dying to see what is under all that fuzz!

thanks for sharing all the pics!


----------



## River Wood (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok what the heck.......I have a couple....Minnesota mud to nice......

1st.....our good ole gelding "Supreme"











2nd...our Buck Echo Grandson "River Wood's Montegos Shasaedoh"











3rd Our herdsire "Rapid Transit"











Oh yes our baby "River Wood's Rapid Inquisitor" and then a handsome young boy at a year old.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok, I only have one since I haven't gotten to clip my girl yet.

Tee before:






Tee After!


----------



## HorseMom (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, I can't wait to get Jay clipped and cleaned up. I'm so excited its like christmas.

Heather


----------



## hrselady (Mar 7, 2008)

Waiting for more... I just love these transformations.. the dapples are REALLY well hidden underneath all that hair. I hope more pics keep popping up on this thread since SPRING is around the corner. I love them all and ya'll do such a great job shaping them from hairballs that move to perfect little horses!!

Mendy


----------



## ohmt (Mar 8, 2008)

All the pictures are sooo neat... And hugely welcomed here in ND! I can't WAIT until spring when I can start clipping. Clipping the yearlings is always my very favorite part of spring. I get so excited. Here are a few horses I thought I'd share with you.

Here is Chico as a weanling and one of our herd stallions, Willow Creeks Im 2 Cool 2 Dance on the other side of the fence:






And here are the after pictures for both of them:
















Here is an 07 filly (a Cool daughter) O Henrys Top Secret at a week old:






And then shaved at 2 months:






And her again this February--I can't wait to shave her up!






Another 07' filly at a week old, C Mars Genevieve:











And then MOSTLY shaved at 3 months (i didn't shave her back and sides or her legs)


----------



## Dream (Mar 8, 2008)

Another fun winter thread. It's almost time!

Here's Erick...


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 9, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Some of these are just totally unbelievable



I found myself laughing and saying NO WAY! OH! at some of them



isn't it just amazing. Even after all these years it still floors me what is under the fuzz



[/SIZE]

Sure wish Spring would spring





Joy


----------



## Feather1414 (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuzzy fat Peanut...






http://photos-c.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-...535898_1304.jpg

hehe

Pretty clipped and INSHAPE Peanut






Fuzzy Dealer






Pretty clipped Dealer

http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-..._565367_392.jpg


----------

